# Newsletter EGOH: Nachgefasst!!! Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

Als Medienpartner der Initiative um die EGOH freut sich die Anglerboardredaktion, dass hier tatkräftig für die Angler in die Bresche gesprungen wird und veröffentlicht gerne den Text des Newsletters

EGOH nimmt direkt und zeitnah Stellung zum gestern von mir veröffentlichten Schreiben des BMUB.

DAFV und Konsorten haben noch nicht mal den ersten Newsletter veröffentlicht.


----------------------------------------------------​

NEWSLETTER








*Newsletter EGOH: Nachgefasst!!! Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee​*
*Nach aktuellen Informationen aus dem Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB) steht man bei der Ressortabstimmung zum geplanten Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Schutzgebieten der deutschen AWZ kurz vor einer Einigung. 


Im folgenden ist die Aussage des BMUB vom 23.11.16 zitiert. Die Aussage mag positiv klingen, ist aber aus unserer Sicht nach wie vor unbegründet. Details und wirtschaftliche Folgen sind nach wie vor nicht vorhersehbar: *

"In der Tat steht seit Einleitung der Anhörungen zu den Verordnungsentwürfen im Januar 2016 das ursprünglich enthaltene, nahezu vollständige Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in der Kritik der Nutzerverbände und der Ostseeküstenländer. 
Vor diesem Hintergrund wurden in intensiven mehrmonatigen Abstimmungen auf fachlicher und politischer Ebene, gemeinsam mit dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz, gebietsspezifische Anpassungen der Beschränkungen der Freizeitfischerei erarbeitet. 
Die Beschränkungen werden nun zum Teil zeitlich beschränkt. Von einem kompletten Verbot der Freizeitfischerei kann also nicht mehr die Rede sein. Unseres Erachtens liegt nun vielmehr ein tragfähiger Kompromiss vor, der sowohl den Anforderungen der FFH- und Vogelschutzrichtlinie, als auch den Einwänden der Nutzerseite gerecht wird. 

Beschränkungen der Berufsfischerei können aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht in den Verordnungen festgelegt werden, sondern bedürfen einer Entscheidung auf EU-Ebene. Diese werden in einem gesonderten Verfahren erarbeitet. 
Wir sind zuversichtlich, dass in Kürze eine Einigung über die notwendigen Maßnahmen zur Freizeitfischerei erzielt werden wird." Nikolai Fichtner, Leiter des Pressereferates BMUB.

*Bis heute kann das BMUB das geplante Verbot der Freizeitfischerei nicht nachvollziehbar begründen! Obiger Kompromiss hat nach wie vor keine Basis. Wir sind weiterhin der Auffassung, dass etwaige Verbote (auch anteilig oder zeitlich beschränkt) objektiv nicht zu begründen sind. Ohne Begründung kein Verbot! Da helfen auch die politisch üblichen Kompromisse nicht. 


Wir lehnen jede ungerechtfertigte Einschränkung der Freizeitfischerei ab! 
*



*Wir erinnern:
*

*Christian Schmidt, Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister: *
"Ein pauschales Verbot der Freizeitfischerei leben ich ab.


*Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Energie: *
"Das BMWi nimmt die tourismuspolitischen Implikationen eines Fischereiverbots ernst und wird diese auch bei der weiteren Abstimmung im Blick behalten."


*Dr. Till Backhaus, Umweltminister MV:* 
"Ein generelles Angelverbot in der Kadettrinne und Pommerschen Bucht wird es mit mir nicht geben."


*Dr. Robert Habeck, Umweltminister SH: *
"…dass nach meiner Auffassung das Angeln nicht geeignet ist, Lebensraumtypen des Meeresbodens zu gefährden und insoweit eine entsprechende Beeinträchtigung definitiv auszuschließen ist …"


"Der Bund schießt beim Angelverbot echt über das Ziel hinaus."


*Christian Meyer, Landwirtschaftsminister NI: *
"Die Landesregierung hat jedoch erhebliche Zweifel an der Notwendigkeit, der Wirksamkeit und Verhältnismäßigkeit einzelner Maßnahmen. Dies betrifft sowohl das Verbot der Freizeitfischerei als auch Teile der Maßnahmenvorschläge für das Fischereimanagement"


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
i.A. Jens Meyer

Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH


----------



## Harrie (25. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nachgefasst!!! Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Moin
Thomas

Steht jetzt auch auf der Hompage des AV-Nds.

Warst mal wieder schneller.Weiter so.#6

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH: Nachgefasst!!! Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee*

Danke ;-) 
Ich schliess mal hier und verweis zur Diskussion darauf:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322164


----------

